# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Brack: Afrontar cambio climático supone primero ponernos de acuerdo y priorizar acciones

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jul. 15 (ANDINA).-* Afrontar la problemática del cambio climático pasa primero por ponernos de acuerdo y priorizar acciones importantes, cuya responsabilidad no es sólo del Gobierno Central, sino también de las administraciones regionales y locales, sostuvo hoy el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack.  
“Primero hay que ponernos de acuerdo y priorizar acciones, cuando hablamos de estos temas (cambio climático) muy poco se menciona a los gobiernos locales y regionales, no todo puede ser reclamo para el Gobierno (…), si no nos ponemos de acuerdo en algunas prioridades vamos a terminar sólo con el sufrimiento y eso va a ser duro para el país”, dijo durante la clausura del taller “Adaptándonos a un mundo sin glaciares: realidades, desafíos y acciones”.  
El titular del Ambiente consideró que si se quiere avanzar y empezar a prevenir, mitigar los efectos del cambio climático y adaptarnos, “tenemos que apuntar a dos o tres cosas que hay que hacer, porque soñamos muchas veces con que se necesita más y más presupuesto".  
“Lamentablemente con esto de la crisis mundial y la baja de exportaciones hay doce por ciento menos de recaudación, entonces pongamos los pies en la tierra. El tema del cambio climático es muy complejo”, expresó. 
Indicó que los gobiernos regionales y locales tienen sus leyes orgánicas donde están fijadas, en este caso, sus responsabilidades ambientales, “pero tienen que empezar a cumplir”.  
Dijo que con el funcionamiento de la OEFA (Organismo de Evaluación y Fiscalización Ambiental) también se empezará a “pisar los callos” a aquellos funcionarios públicos que incumplen con las leyes orientadas al cuidado y preservación del medio ambiente.  
Reconoció que en la actualidad existe un entrampamiento en la coyuntura actual, “que no nos deja ver o tratar temas relacionados al futuro de las generaciones que nos van suceder”.   *Trabajo con indígenas*
Brack comentó que el miércoles pasado el Consejo de Ministros aprobó un programa del Ministerio del Ambiente, que consiste en trabajar con los amazónicos que son dueños de entre 11 y 12 millones de hectáreas de bosques.  
Entre los puntos que considera dicha iniciativa es compensar con un pago anual por hectárea a las comunidades nativas que conserven bosques.  
Asimismo, que los guardaparques de las áreas protegidas amazónicas que están rodeadas por comunidades nativas sean indígenas capacitados, y otorgar al año becas para estudios superiores y cien pasantías para capacitación en ecoturismo, agricultura, entre otros, a los jóvenes de las comunidades nativas.  
“Es un programa que está aprobado y que naturalmente en la próxima reunión de la comisión de diálogo con los indígenas tenemos que someterlo a ellos para que lo aprueben, pero en el momento está aprobado por dos federaciones”, dijo.  
“Adaptándonos a un mundo sin glaciares: realidades, desafíos y acciones” se desarrolló durante ocho días y convocó a estudiosos de glaciares, tomadores de decisiones del sector gubernamental y expertos de Europa, Nepal, Sudamérica, Pakistán y Estados Unidos, quienes se reunieron en Lima y Huaraz entre el 7 y el 15 de julio.  
El certamen fue organizado por el Ministerio del Ambiente, el Consejo Nacional de Ciencia y Tecnología (Concytec), la Agencia de los Estados Unidos para el Desarrollo Internacional en el Perú (USAID), el Instituto de Montaña, la Fundación Nacional para las Ciencias, la Universidad de Georgia, el Grupo Internacional de Recursos y la Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú.Temas similares: Artículo: Pondrán en marcha acciones para afrontar sequía en Lambayeque, informa Minag El Cambio Climático según Alan 40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático 40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático 40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático

----------

